# Light aimers??



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

Seem to be getting a lot of high relamping projects... 50+ feet up.. looking for a laser type device to pinpoint beam direction.. Mostly indoor in churches and auditoriums but with summer coming more will be outdoors too.. Was thinking something simple that attaches to bulb rather than fixture as everything is always different.. My common bulb sizes range from a par 56 500w to 1500w floods..


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know of any product specifically designed for this, but it doesn't sound like it would be something that tough to make, especially for a medium size and larger screw base. You could use break off the other glass and gut the bulb's inside and use some 5 minute epoxy and a cheap $5 laser pointer. You could make one for each size base you use.


----------

